# Airbrushes



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

So I'm looking to upgrade my airbrush right now I have a Master gravity feed dual action I like all the functions and the feed but the more I have been using it, it just seems like junk do any of you have any suggestions for a new brush for me that won't break the wallet I predominantly paint Muskie baits. Thank you. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Iwata and ur done lol


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Iwata HP CS....probably painted over a thousand baits and still going strong!


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks that's the one I ordered shut up n fish 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I also have the Iwata HP CS and love it.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Good choice


----------



## justWrightbaits (Jun 29, 2012)

I use Neo's by Iwata, you can get them at Hobby Lobby, with a 40 % off coupon off their website, for around $36. Gravity feed,dual action..........a great little brush for the money !

Mark


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

What size tip do you guys recommend for fine details? I'm using createx airbrush paints. Looking to get a new gun with a different tip on it for better details and cleaner painting.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

.3 is perfect in my opinion with the paint thinned a bit......even a .5mm is fine at the right pressure it will shoot hairlines almost... For fine lines, gills, ect you can make stencils that will make clean lines...


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info CB.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello all, I am new to the making my own lures game, but wondered what y'all think of the paasche "Talon" II? It looks like the top of the line paasche... I know you get what you pay for with airbrushes but I'm not sure an iwata is in the funds right now....

Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

if you go online to hobby lobby web site and download the 40% off coupon the iwata isnt too hard on the wallet.. thats how i got mine and thats how i buy my paint and etex. you can only use the coupon once a day on only one item, but thats fine with me because theres some honeys working at my hobby lobby and a daily visit just makes me smile.lol.


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

I got that iwata for 135.00 from dick blick. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Badger makes some really nice brushes. We had a lady some to our school that airbrushed professionally and he used badger there cheaper than Iwata and Do a really nice job. I currently have 4 of them and you should be able to get them for cheap
. http://www.badgerairbrush.com/


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Catproinnovations said:


> I got that iwata for 135.00 from dick blick.
> 
> That's about what I paid for mine. There are numerous video tutorials on YouTube for that particular gun regarding disassembly/cleaning, and painting tips etc. One thing that I've learned is that if it isn't spraying right, it's either a dirty nozzle or the paint is too thick (or thin). Don't make the mistake of letting paint dry in the gun. It's nearly impossible to thoroughly clean.


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Got it in the mail today and got to paint what a huge difference!! Love it thanks for the recommendation 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Just purchased my first airbrush and screwed around with it for a bit last night. I am using Createx paints. The brush comes with a 5mm needle. I am wondering if I should get the 3mm needle or is it just paint thickness and or air pressure that will enable me to make thinner more detailed lines? Also, should I just use water to thin the paint with or something else?
One more question. I am using an air compressor from Harbor freight. It is a ten gallon tank and I have used it in the past for general work around the garage. It has a regulator but It seems to be inaccurate and fluctuates a bit. Is there another regulator I can add on to the hose or tank for airbrushing?
As always, thanks for any suggestions.


----------

